# smoking and health



## marie4u (Mar 3, 2014)

does smoking effects skin? i know teeth gets effected but what about skin?


----------



## danthomas (Mar 3, 2014)

Most adverse effect of continuous smoking on health is early aging.There are stretch marks,wrinkles,expression line clearly see on your face and at very early age if you are a chain smoker.


----------



## marie4u (Mar 5, 2014)

no i m not a chain smoker. i smoke some times.


----------



## Jenna12 (Mar 14, 2014)

Smoking is associated with premature ageing and wrinkles. It is also associated with psoriasis, a type of skin cancer (squamous cell carcinoma) and other issues. The way that smoking damages the skin is that it damages the connective tissue and decreases arteriolar and capillary blood flow. Even occasional smoking is going to do some damage to your skin, even the effects are lessened. The best advice would be to quit but you probably already knew that before you asked.
  In short, still damaging, just not as damaging.


----------



## marie4u (Mar 15, 2014)

Jenna12 said:


> Smoking is associated with premature ageing and wrinkles. It is also associated with psoriasis, a type of skin cancer (squamous cell carcinoma) and other issues. The way that smoking damages the skin is that it damages the connective tissue and decreases arteriolar and capillary blood flow. Even occasional smoking is going to do some damage to your skin, even the effects are lessened. The best advice would be to quit but you probably already knew that before you asked.
> In short, still damaging, just not as damaging.


  thank you for your detailed answer.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 7, 2014)

Skin and teeth are affected. You can see the wrinkles and lines around mouths of older smokers. I quit in 1997 when I was 30. I'll never go back. Lost my best friend at age 43 in April 19, 2012 to lung cancer (she was a chain smoker). I'm getting a tattoo in her memory on 4/19 of this year


----------



## marie4u (Apr 8, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Skin and teeth are affected. You can see the wrinkles and lines around mouths of older smokers. I quit in 1997 when I was 30. I'll never go back. Lost my best friend at age 43 in April 19, 2012 to lung cancer (she was a chain smoker). I'm getting a tattoo in her memory on 4/19 of this year


  i am sorry to hear that. may her sole rest in peace.


----------



## marie4u (Apr 25, 2014)

if your teeth gets effected, ow to overcome that...??


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 25, 2014)

If you can stop smoking, smoking is the worst poison ever : teeth, skin, bladder, lungs, mouth, nails, etc...  I think the ageing signs are much more visible when you smoke, a dermatologist knows if you smoke by looking at your skin...  Good luck. I hope you' ll quit. I mean to stay in good shape and have strong teeth !


----------



## marie4u (Apr 28, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Kathniss08 (May 5, 2014)

Smoking is really bad for your health. It can also affect your skin because it constricts blood vessels that can lead to premature aging of your skin. Smoking has many serious complications and problems. If you want to quit smoking you should do it now.


----------



## marie4u (May 8, 2014)

you mean wrinkles on my face?


----------



## mosha010 (May 8, 2014)

marie4u said:


> you mean wrinkles on my face?


   Everywhere. Even on your lungs too.  My grandpa passed last year of the same thing.


----------



## Jill1228 (May 9, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Everywhere. Even on your lungs too.  My grandpa passed last year of the same thing.


 ^^^^^ what she said! I quit over 17 years ago.   I watched my best friend go through this. Was by her side after she had her lung removed. Sadly, at 43 she lost her battle. I got this in her memory


----------



## marie4u (May 14, 2014)

thats great.


----------



## Kittily (May 29, 2014)

I smoke too but I've literally just ordered an e cigarette to help aid me quit. I hate what it does to my skin..;


----------



## Aronui (May 31, 2014)

Not to hijack the thread, but what kind of ecig did you order?

  I quit smoking by switching to vaping (ecig), but during my early vaping adventures I found that the ecig's which look like a cigarette were really unsatisfying (the vapour wasn't very dense) and the batteries didn't seem to last very long, both in that I had to charge it often and had to buy replacements within just a couple of months. By comparison, I have an egoQ which offers much denser vapour, the battery easily lasts all day and I've had this specific battery over a year now without needing to replace it. Also, just like with any clearomizer, you can use one of the wide variety of eliquids available, or mix your own.

  I'm not trying to push a certain product (I plan to try a few others actually), or even promote vaping, it's just that I've met a _lot_ of people who've tried a cigarette shaped one, found it unsatisfying and/or had battery issues, and were so put off by the experience that they never try one of the larger ecigs.

  So, if you did get a cigarette shaped one and it doesn't satisfy, please consider trying one of the other types to help you quit


----------



## AnneOyer (Nov 16, 2014)

Smoking can damage your skin. Aside from many other harmful effect of smoking like cancer, lung and heart disease, smoking is also known as one of the major cause of premature aging and delayed healing of the wound. And along with these, it lso has been known as one of the causes of many other skin disorders like psoriasis, hidradenitis suppurativa and cutaneous lupus erythematosus.


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi marie4u,
Smoking causes acne and prone to skin scars that are very difficult to remove. You skin might cause some allergic reactions. It is advisable to quit smoking.


----------



## Sarbey (Dec 22, 2016)

Smoking causes mouth odor.


----------



## Beatricee (Feb 10, 2017)

It can affect your skin by dehydration, stains and wrinkles.  Another effect is negative on the texture of the skin.


----------



## ishaagrawal (Jul 17, 2017)

Tobacco smoke is dangerous for skin it causes oxidative stress so that insufficient oxygen is supplied to the skin resulting in tissue ischaemia and blood vessel occlusion. 
The skin effects are:-

Facial wrinkles and furrows (eg, crows’ feet at lateral canthus, vertical ear crease, smoker’s lines around lips)
Baggy eyelids and slack jawline
Uneven skin colouring: greyish, yellow with prominent blood vessels (telangiectasia)
    Dry, coarse skin.
The side effects are:-
Tobacco smoke is made up of thousands of chemicals and many of them are very harmful. Tobacco smoke is incredibly to harmful to your health. Cavities. Smoking takes a toll on your mouth. Smokers have more oral health problems than non-smokers, like mouth sores, ulcers and gum disease. You are more likely to have cavities and lose your teeth at a younger age. You are also more likely to get cancers of the mouth and throat.


----------



## briannafreeman (May 19, 2018)

Oh, if you're smoking, stop smoking. Smoking is bad for the skin and for every part of the body. Worse, second-hand smoke has worse effects. That's why I moved for my skincare. I was starting a skincare routine. I had collected all beauty products I could afford: Vaseline, All Purpose Hydroquinone Cream, Nivea, etc. But my skin was still prone to acne because of my environment. So I moved to a non-smoking residence.


----------



## toupeemoor (Jun 21, 2018)

Smoking is really bad for the health, it harms nearly every organ in your body. It can also affect your ability to conceive


----------

